# I Want To Be A Member Of The Elite Society



## Evil Buddies (Jan 8, 2008)

how much do i have to pay and can anyone join or will there be a system rules or requirements of being excepted. Will u need any rep points or certain amounts of posts to. Let us know please


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 8, 2008)

go to your 'my rollitup' panel, click paid subscription...choose a subscription period, paypal the pament... and your in bro


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 8, 2008)

The elite society is slowly getting off the ground.. I just started it last night and the cost is $5/month


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 8, 2008)

im gonna pay now 4 6months makes sense save some money and is value 4 money 4 such a good site is cheaper and better than a magazine


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 8, 2008)

i paid got my reciept but im not a member yet, how long will it take 4 me to get my elite status


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 10, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> i paid got my reciept but im not a member yet, how long will it take 4 me to get my elite status


 
its like faster than flowering  

thanks for helping support the site


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Evil has been inducted into the society.


----------



## shenagen (Jan 10, 2008)

What the crap....your going to make people pay now!!!??? Thats bogus...I wouldn't mind paying 5 bucks a month but theres no way in hell I'm going to have my paypal account say I paid for roll it up.org. Who had this bright idea. I hope all the usefull info from the senior members isn't going to be traped inside this "elite" area for the people that don't want to pay.

RIU..send me your address and I'll send a money order. How much for a lifetime subscription..lol


----------



## tckfui (Jan 10, 2008)

its just an option, you dont have to pay, but for 5 bucks a month you get some cool privlogwes, and a "secret" forum 
why is A budsmoker "un-moderated"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> its just an option, you dont have to pay, but for 5 bucks a month you get some cool privlogwes, and a "secret" forum
> why is A budsmoker "un-moderated"?



why am i an "aborist"? it's a secret.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 10, 2008)

hmm... not so much why as what ?
so the mods get to make up there own title!? mann. I need to be a mod


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it's a good idea... Hes not making anyone do anything... None of the old info or settings are being changed or taken away from non subscribers... And that is a win in my opp...

More or less added benefits for supporting the site you use and love... =]

Good job RIU... =]

APPROVED... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> hmm... not so much why as what ?
> so the mods get to make up there own title!? mann. I need to be a mod



elite members get to make up their own title. bigger sigs and avatars also.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

ive been thinking of joining. it would be cool if i could get a 7 day sample to try it out. never hurts to ask lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ive been thinking of joining. it would be cool if i could get a 7 day sample to try it out. never hurts to ask lol.



that's $1.16 worth.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

but i will join at some point this site is awsome and i think everyone should help out.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 10, 2008)

One question HOW DO YOU CANCEL subscription... ??

I pay the bills... =] I have enough reoccurring payments... =O


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 10, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> One question HOW DO YOU CANCEL subscription... ??
> 
> I pay the bills... =] I have enough reoccurring payments... =O


just pay for 6 years then you wont have to worry about reoccurring payments for a while


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ive been thinking of joining. it would be cool if i could get a 7 day sample to try it out. never hurts to ask lol.


 
look all the naked women pictures we are posting makes up for the cost, and the lifetime subscription to drama is priceless. 

Really the extra features you have are far more valuable then a private forum. but that forum is reserved for members that subscribe, allowing free access to features and forums will defeat the purpose.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 10, 2008)

bwinn... just pay the 5 dollars... you'll feel extra special i promise!

and i don't think any of the folks who've been around a while are going to help anyless just cuz their av's are bigger.. haha

good growin all!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 10, 2008)

im da ganja king and i want an even bigger avatar lol this site has helped many of us time 4 us to show our appreciation by giving some cash if u can afford it and think this site has helped out.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

i think it's cheap... tbh I would have paid double... no shit.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2008)

Is there a public list of these elite members? How many are there so far? I want to join, in a few days once there is room on the card, lol. (X-mas sucked me dry, lol.) I think this is a brilliant idea RIU, way to go!.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Is there a public list of these elite members? How many are there so far? I want to join, in a few days once there is room on the card, lol. (X-mas sucked me dry, lol.) I think this is a brilliant idea RIU, way to go!.


you'd better hurry... you'll win a prize if you do it soon enough!


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 10, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you'd better hurry... you'll win a prize if you do it soon enough!


 
stop i had this thing won a few hours ago. dont hurt my odds. 

the forum is ok the thing I love is the ability to edit all my gallerys and all my content!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Is there a public list of these elite members? How many are there so far? I want to join, in a few days once there is room on the card, lol. (X-mas sucked me dry, lol.) I think this is a brilliant idea RIU, way to go!.




if you go to the main page then scroll down and click on "view forum leaders"......https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> stop i had this thing won a few hours ago. dont hurt my odds.
> 
> the forum is ok the thing I love is the ability to edit all my gallerys and all my content!


What won? Is there a comp'?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if you go to the main page then scroll down and click on "view forum leaders"......https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php


You'll also notice that we now have big mod's and little mod's. If you have a problem, please use correct chain of command and take it to the little ones first.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 10, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> What won? Is there a comp'?


didn't you see gk's thread?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah yes... i found it after.

I believe the 3 dvd's are mine, seeing as i am the only genuine woman here. You can tell by my voice, I also wiggle my ass when i walk.

I'm the clear winner.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice list so far, I am may be the first chic to join, lol. What are the prizes?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Ah yes... i found it after.
> 
> I believe the 3 dvd's are mine, seeing as i am the only genuine woman here. You can tell by my voice, I also wiggle my ass when i walk.
> 
> I'm the clear winner.


lmao hahaha can you post a pic lol j/k


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nice list so far, I am may be the first chic to join, lol. What are the prizes?


some of gk's vids for the first three ladies...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

chiceh, you do realise that these dvd's are GK's 'home movies'? 3 of them may be too much for you.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2008)

Depends, what kind of "home movies" we talking about?, lol. 



skunkushybrid said:


> chiceh, you do realise that these dvd's are GK's 'home movies'? 3 of them may be too much for you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Depends, what kind of "home movies" we talking about?, lol.


one of them is beyond xxx classification.

I've heard it involves some type of poultry.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

what the fuck kind of gift is that lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe I will wait and be the 4th chic to join then, lol. 



skunkushybrid said:


> one of them is beyond xxx classification.
> 
> I've heard it involves some type of poultry.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> what the fuck kind of gift is that lol


some people like it.

GK is very zen.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 10, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> one of them is beyond xxx classification.
> 
> I've heard it involves some type of poultry.


.... like a TURDUCKEN????


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont think there will be any worry about expirenced growers going and only helping in the elite section. Im not going to join it and will maintain all my normal attempts at help in the original sections.Yeah I would hope it doesnt come up as rollitup as a pyapal payment that would be a big mistake .I' d only consider joining if a $12 a year fee was there and it must not be a reoccuring auto fee either.Im just interested in bigger pm limits myself and if it was possible to edit our own gallery that would be all I need to make it perfect


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 11, 2008)

How would a subscription to a forum be a mistake on a paypal account? If paypal weren't prepared to cover the payments then they would freeze rolli's account... then you'd get an email, maybe saying that your payments have been stopped.

That's it, no drama... although that shit seems to follow me like a dark cloud.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Ill be joining soon. What are all the benefits?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 12, 2008)

will joining make me cooler here? j/k


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 12, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Ill be joining soon. What are all the benefits?



Elite Rolling Society *Elite Rolling Society*
*The Basics: *

No advertisements on the forum
Username appears in red, so people know you are an Elite member
Elite member button appears under your name
Access to a super secret forum which has little moderation
*Within Your Gallery: *

Can Edit Own Files
Can Delete Own Files
Can Edit Own Comments
Can Delete Own Comments
Unlimited Files to upload
Unlimited Size of Files to upload
*Within The Forum:*

Can Edit Own Posts ( No Time Limit )
Can Delete Own Posts
Can Open / Close Own Threads ( Great For Your Grow Journal )
Unlimited Attachments
*Within Your Profile:*

500 Private Message Allowance
Can Set Self to Invisible Mode
Can Use Custom Title ( The title underneath your name)
Profile Picture Double the size
Avatar: 200px Height / 200px Width
Can Upload Images for Signature
Maximum Characters in Signature: 2000
*Extras:*

Can See Who Left User Ratings
Can Leave Negative Reputation
Can Hide Reputation from Others
*Wait There is more:*

Your name will show up here : https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php Under Elite Rollers Society.
Private Forums
General Discussion
Security (including freaquently updated proxy lists)
Advanced growing
Classifieds Section

Monthy Drawings for prizes.... Thats right no more contests to try and win!
Monthly Speaker This will either happen in live chat or within your private access forum where you can post questions for this months guest speaker and he/she will respond


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> will joining make me cooler here? j/k


yeup, sure will


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like its a great deal. Just give me time to harvest and ill be part of the family.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 13, 2008)

The monthly speaker sounds cool... can't wait for that one.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 13, 2008)

damn man, bummed out.... i have never owned a credit card and dont plan too so im fucked, now you better knowledged grows are prob. gonna stay in your elite threads. oh well whatcha gonna do.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 13, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> damn man, bummed out.... i have never owned a credit card and dont plan too so im fucked, now you better knowledged grows are prob. gonna stay in your elite threads. oh well whatcha gonna do.


why would any of us hide in there?
i like helping others

its one of the few reasons to be on this site =]


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 13, 2008)

no comment, bye


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 13, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> tru man, its just that in a way its dividing us pot smokers and growers
> no ill get use to it. peace


so join and there wont be a problem. There not gonna divide each other wtf??? you just gonna have more features on the site. Quit crying and read what an elite member actually is before bitching about it.


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm interested in joining but I am concerned about the recurrent payment. What is the process if you want to cancel the subscription?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey dave I don't think this'll divide anything. 

It just gives us an extra place to go.

Ever tried applying for a credit card dave? Even if you accept one with high interest payments so long as you pay off what you spend in one lump sum then you never have to pay the interest.

I was in the exact same position as you around 4-5 months ago.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I'm interested in joining but I am concerned about the recurrent payment. What is the process if you want to cancel the subscription?


To cancel the paypal all you do is log into paypal and click cancel.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 14, 2008)

finally im an elite member


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 14, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I dont think there will be any worry about expirenced growers going and only helping in the elite section. Im not going to join it and will maintain all my normal attempts at help in the original sections.Yeah I would hope it doesnt come up as rollitup as a pyapal payment that would be a big mistake .I' d only consider joining if a $12 a year fee was there and it must not be a reoccuring auto fee either.Im just interested in bigger pm limits myself and if it was possible to edit our own gallery that would be all I need to make it perfect


$5 per month would be $60 per year. Just pay it all up front.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 14, 2008)

Can i change what my green Elite tag says?


----------



## mvg26 (Jan 14, 2008)

segregation is wrong and i dont agree with it i will be calling jesse jackson an al sharpton RIU you shall b hearing from them, remember what happened to IMUS well your next!!!!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 15, 2008)

basically its like travelling 1st class ur on the same plane or train just u pay for the extra service its free to be a member on here y complain 4 a free web site


----------



## Dreadscale (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank god this post was bumped up.

A have a post in this section asking how to join, was getting no answers.
Seems like a post in the support section would get a reply.

Now I Know.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 15, 2008)

Dreadscale said:


> Thank god this post was bumped up.
> 
> A have a post in this section asking how to join, was getting no answers.
> Seems like a post in the support section would get a reply.
> ...


Hey im very sorry nobody answered your post i seriously didnt see your post as i didnt refresh the page till i returned to my pc. but heres the link to sign up.....https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 15, 2008)

I would love to join if paypal would cooperate with me, lol. I have been having troubles setting up this paypal crap. Is there any other payment method other than paypal accepted?


----------



## mvg26 (Jan 15, 2008)

booooooooooooo dont join and give them power keep it with the people


----------



## matman4444 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can any elite members tell me how the classified section looks? 
What kind of things can you find in there? 
I need lights, and maybe even seeds but idk if people sell them in there.
Also, is there a way to cancel the elite membership, easier than telling my credit card people to ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2008)

matman4444 said:


> Can any elite members tell me how the classified section looks?
> What kind of things can you find in there?
> I need lights, and maybe even seeds but idk if people sell them in there.
> Also, is there a way to cancel the elite membership, easier than telling my credit card people to ?



no seeds sales or trades on this site. sorry. i have a wanted ad in there for a light mover. 

you can cancel your membership by clicking the "cancel" option in your paypal account. 

hope this helps.


----------



## matman4444 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds good, I think I will sign up for it.
Bummed about no seeds though, I'm perplexed on where to get them, it seems like every site has a thread about them not sending, or being caught up my customs.
I'd like to avoid both of those scenarios.
Plus I have no idea what weed, seeds, or brands are good, I don't even smoke the damn stuff!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2008)

matman4444 said:


> Sounds good, I think I will sign up for it.
> Bummed about no seeds though, I'm perplexed on where to get them, it seems like every site has a thread about them not sending, or being caught up my customs.
> I'd like to avoid both of those scenarios.
> Plus I have no idea what weed, seeds, or brands are good, I don't even smoke the damn stuff!



if you're in cali and you have a med card you can get seeds and clones at your nearby cannabis club.


----------



## matman4444 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup! Actually my girlfriends friend, (who is a girl) happens to have a club card. The one she usually goes to doesn't sell seeds or clones, apparently only certain certified shops can sell those. And I might get one later on if I get more serious about growing, since they're around $300. Right now I just got a little excited when I germinated a couple bag seeds. Kind of trying to do things economically until I work out the noob kinks and know I can produce a nice product.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2008)

matman4444 said:


> Yup! Actually my girlfriends friend, (who is a girl) happens to have a club card. The one she usually goes to doesn't sell seeds or clones, apparently only certain certified shops can sell those. And I might get one later on if I get more serious about growing, since they're around $300. Right now I just got a little excited when I germinated a couple bag seeds. Kind of trying to do things economically until I work out the noob kinks and know I can produce a nice product.



this originated from bagseed..........


----------



## matman4444 (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn thats massive, to me anyways. I'm sure there are some ridiculous plants out there.
And I'm sure with enough reading I'll be able to make some sick bag seed plants, the problem right now is that I have 3 sprouts, 1 new one just germinating, and thats all.
Since I don't, right now, have the means to run two separate vegging and flowering spaces, I need more seeds!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 18, 2008)

Being a member of the secret society also entitles you to one more little thing that the mods can't let you in on. I fear that by divulging this that my life may be in danger - but I'm going to anyway - for the good of my fellow man (and woman). Here is, in a nutshell, what your measly $5/mo gets you: YouTube - Unlimited Power!


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

can i be a douche and still join for 5$ a month? oh, and (i smoke a little, is that a problem. )


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

is it wrong to post useless messages to get more posts? and one thing else... I HAD MORE POSTSSSSSSSSSSss yessssterday, i though, or a few days ago, that is. maybe ... maybe ii was just stoned, or am i missing posts?


----------



## COD4 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just signed up for it, lets hope this site isn't run by undercover cops cause now they will have my inf0z


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 22, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I just signed up for it, lets hope this site isn't run by undercover cops cause now they will have my inf0z


30 posts... you're not sure the site isn't run by undercover feds... and you still sign up? You've got big balls my friend.

Welcome to riu


----------



## COD4 (Jan 22, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> 30 posts... you're not sure the site isn't run by undercover feds... and you still sign up? You've got big balls my friend.
> 
> Welcome to riu


 
You never know man. Personally I'm not worried because I have 1 plant growing. If I was running operations like some of the people here, I'd be hiding under a rock chewing my fingernails 24/7

But that's me, I get myself worked up into a paranoid frenzy sometimes. With little shit (1 plant or 1 join etc) I don't care at all. But a couple pounds in my car or something and I'm a complete mess. I sweat the big shit...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 23, 2008)

COD4 said:


> You never know man. Personally I'm not worried because I have 1 plant growing. If I was running operations like some of the people here, I'd be hiding under a rock chewing my fingernails 24/7
> 
> But that's me, I get myself worked up into a paranoid frenzy sometimes. With little shit (1 plant or 1 join etc) I don't care at all. But a couple pounds in my car or something and I'm a complete mess. I sweat the big shit...


 
Driving around with hefty amounts in your car is not good. If the US is like my country there's nothing the police love doing more than pulling over innocent motorists. If you sweat on the big shit, this is what will get you caught. 

Your country is a lot bigger than mine too... back in the day I would take a taxi. I've never had the police pull me over when I've been in a taxi. Rental cars are cool too, so long as you don't break the road laws the police can not have any reason to pull you over. They always check the plates before any pull, when it comes back as a rental they look for someone else.

For me though, taxis are the way to go.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 23, 2008)

taxis or the city bus


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 23, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> taxis or the city bus


Buses used to be cool in my country. Now though they get random stops by a bunch of police with sniffer dogs. They claim it's because of the youth smoking weed on the buses, but I reckon they just caught on to the large packages being shipped around.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 23, 2008)

alls i know is my bud is gonna stay put. Id never be stupid and travel with bud for sale.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 23, 2008)

Come on Smoke all you can and sell the rest... We all do it


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 23, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Buses used to be cool in my country. Now though they get random stops by a bunch of police with sniffer dogs. They claim it's because of the youth smoking weed on the buses, but I reckon they just caught on to the large packages being shipped around.


In london on the underground police wait outside the ticket area with sniffer dogs. They arrested loads of people this way. Most just people with a few joints some with big amounts. Its not fun when the dog sits by u and the police cant find anything. Coz its off to the station for a strip search.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 23, 2008)

i smoke an oz and a quarter a week. I dont get any left overs lol.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 25, 2008)

So make 2 oz a week then


----------



## COD4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Taking taxis to sell drugs...I like that idea. Course you'd have to be moving some decent weight, taxis can get really expensive...


----------



## sleepytown (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Driving around with hefty amounts in your car is not good. If the US is like my country there's nothing the police love doing more than pulling over innocent motorists. If you sweat on the big shit, this is what will get you caught.
> 
> Your country is a lot bigger than mine too... back in the day I would take a taxi. I've never had the police pull me over when I've been in a taxi. Rental cars are cool too, so long as you don't break the road laws the police can not have any reason to pull you over. They always check the plates before any pull, when it comes back as a rental they look for someone else.
> 
> For me though, taxis are the way to go.


I had a cop (with whom I was casually engaged in conversation) once tell me that he was much more suspicious of rental cars. I don't know if it was just him, or a common attitude; but, he indicated that he would usually try to find a reason to pull them over. The taxi idea is genius, though. If a cop pulls the cab driver, if anything, he will be apologetic toward you. I can't believe I have never considered this. 

S-Town


----------

